# Medication to stop hand shaking.



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

Is there a med. which gives you extremely steady hands? Beta blockers spring to mind but my experience with them has been limited and while I was on them I did not notice any major diff. 

Even still, I want to give them a second try and am hoping that they would eliminate my hand shake. If they work they would resolve one of my big concerns.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Even with klonopin, I still have hand tremors.


----------



## foxtrot (Feb 17, 2007)

You say you've already tried them but giving beta blockers another try is likely worth it- propranolol should do the trick for physical problems of anxiety.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Beta blockers would have been my first suggestion too. Probably worth trying again. Benzos would be my second suggestion. And they can be used together.


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

Aloe said:


> Even with klonopin, I still have hand tremors.


Klonopin works on your mind right? It has no effect elsewhere. If your hand tremors are solely due to cognitive anxiety then Klonopin would work.

In my case, I think, I have plain unsteady hands. Later this year in summer, I am going to be doing some lab work. A pair of extremely steady hands would be a great asset then.


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

foxtrot said:


> You say you've already tried them but giving beta blockers another try is likely worth it- propranolol should do the trick for physical problems of anxiety.


I did actually try propranolol. But any effect that 40mg might have had was vastly overshadowed by the benzo (Ativan), I was taking on the side.

I would like to wean off the benzos and take only beta blockers because they are very safe meds.


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

UltraShy said:


> Beta blockers would have been my first suggestion too. Probably worth trying again. Benzos would be my second suggestion. And they can be used together.


Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## Sasha (Mar 1, 2006)

I've been on atenolol which is a beta blocker for tremors, and it didn't help.


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

Sasha said:


> I've been on atenolol which is a beta blocker for tremors, and it didn't help.


Atenolol only works on the heart so I wouldn't expect it to help with tremors. Inderal (Propranolol) on the other hand works throughout the body (including brain - can give you nightmares, one of the sides). Beta blockers prevent the body from sensing adrenaline, so if the tremors are because of excess adrenaline, they should help.


----------



## Sasha (Mar 1, 2006)

Well according to my doctor, Atenolol is a tranquilizer. My doctor is pretty crazy anyway, in my opinion. Either way, it didn't work.


----------



## meridian (Feb 3, 2008)

I've tried Inderal and found it disappointing. I think this is because the problem is more than just an adrenaline issue.


----------



## prole (Jan 18, 2013)

*Thanks all*

I just came across this thread while googling for something to stop my hands shaking while performing lab work. It was an embarrassing experience yesterday in lab and I hated to see my hands shaking in front of my professor and team members. I am positive that it is due to social anxiety. I am going to go to the school psychologist and request them to prescribe me Inderal (Propranolol). I want to enjoy my lab work and not be worried about shaking hands. Thanks for posting your experiences- reading them has definitely helped me and i shall be sure to post mine with Inderal (Propranolol)


----------

